# Detailingworld™ Review – Autosmart Fusion



## Hereisphilly

*Detailingworld™ Review - Autosmart Fusion*
*Introduction*
Big thanks to Autosmart for sending out an absolutely massive bottle of Fusion out for review

For many detailers, Autosmart is a well known, reputable and prolific brand that is synonymous with providing bulk valeting and detailing products that are effective and are great value

I myself use quite a few Autosmart products, some quite frequently. I had seen the pictures of the results of using Fusion, so was keen to try it out

*The Product*
The product was supplied in the classic green 5l Autosmart container, with the standard clearly written label that contains a description of the product, usage instructions and the relevant safety / legal info









Its a thin cloudy purple liquid with not a great deal of smell, pretty much the perfect consistency for a spray dressing

*The Manufacturer says:*
_Fusion has all the benefits of a premium solvent free dressing with the addition of new Micelle technology.

For interior trim, dashboards, engine bays and tyres
Shines and protects vinyl, rubber and plastic
High gloss durable results, can be diluted for a natural finish
Solvent free and non flammable

Instructions 
Tyres: Can be applied to wet or dry tyres. Ensure surface is clean. Apply using a paintbrush or spray on and allow to dry. If required wipe over with a soft sponge to remove excess. For optimum results on wet tyres, wipe over with a drying towel before application to remove excess water. 
Trim and engine bays: Ensure surface is cool and clean. Apply using a sponge, spray or paintbrush. Allow to dry and buff with a soft cloth to remove excess if required.

*The Method*
As the summer weather is definitely upon us at the moment, I thought it was a good opportunity to give the engine bay a spruce up.
It wasn't in that bad a condition, just covered with the usual dust, water spots and salt spray


























After cleaning with G101, rinsing down and blow drying, the bay was clean, ready for application of the dressing










Tyres were also degreased and dried










I liberally sprayed Fusion all over the engine bay in in as many hard to reach places as possible. A foam applicator was used on the flat surfaces to spread out the dressing and avoid any high spots


























Tyres were also dressed, with an applicator being loaded up before spreading on the sidewall. This reduces any sling / overspray

The tyres dried alot quicker than the engine bay due to being in the sun, and if you like a very dark glossy tyre, then this is the dressing for you


















Whilst I had a full applicator, I thought Id see to the other awful plastics on the ST, of which there are quite alot of


















The darkening effect was noticeable and really brought out the contrast against the paint

Back to the engine back, things had started to dry and the plastics started to look alot darker










Removing the tape showed just how much of an effect this dressing has, even on plastics that aren't that tired









Once dry, I was left with this, and I have to say I quite like the look. The plastics weren't greasy or anything to the touch


































*Price*
Autosmart unfortunately don't set RRPs that are available to the public, and due to the business model they operate, prices are set by individual area reps. 
Of course different area reps may vary their price

*Would I use it again?*
Dressings are a very subjective product, as there can be a big variation between them and how they alter the appearance of a plastic or rubber item

That said, if you like a glossy tyre then this is the dressing for you, I feel it looks similar to Highstyle, but without any of the mess

For me I think I prefer the look of the dressing on plastics, as opposed to on tyres, but again your mileage may vary

*Conclusion*
In conclusion, this is a very easy to use, great performing dressing from Autosmart. Plus points from me are the fact that is easy to use, very forgiving if over applied, solvent free, non greasy and gives a great shine at the end. I especially like the look of it on plastics as for me it was glossy but not overly so

The price for 5l is extremely competitive, especially when compared to more detailing consumer oriented brands, so if you can get in contact with your rep, you should definitely add this to the list!

"Detailingworld™ reviewer has followed the Manufacturers Instructions and accepts no responsibility to any circumstances arising from any member using these products or following this test "_


----------

